# Tootsie got the lion cut!



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Well... I had been debating the lion cut for Tootsie for awhile now, since she is difficult to groom and throws fits when my boyfriend and I try. Due to that, she had some mats that I'd been meaning to get... but naturally, they got larger and two were too close to the skin for us to safely cut, so she went in for the lion cut!

I was going back and forth on groomers, and finally settled on Petsmart because they were the only one who could get her in quickly. Petsmart had clear-cut prices (a lot of individual groomers added a ton of charges for extra things, like a cat acting out or having to cut out mats was an additional $7.50 an hour... what :roll and my Petsmart also has a cat-specific groomer that came in on certain days. So Tootsie went in on Tuesday!

Her groomer was FANTASTIC. She got a lion cut, bath, ear cleaning, and nail trim for $67. She was so great with Tootsie and her cut is GREAT! The groomer absolutely adored Tootsie and was so excited to show me and tell he how Tootsie did with everything. Supposedly she was an angel :lol:. After my experience, I can't recommend Petsmarts grooming enough. I'm taking Ellie in soon for a routine groom with the same groomer since I loved her so much!

Tootsie gets so squirmy and meowy when I take the camera out, but here's some pictures I could get! My cameras flash is so bright so it kind of mutes her colors, lol.

Before:


















After:






























Look at that little tongue!! lol



















I swear, she looks a feels 5lbs lighter! LOL I really thought she was getting chubby. Come to find out, it was all fur! I absolutely love her cut and Tootsie seems to love it, too. Ellie was a little weirded out at first and sniffed and hissed a little bit, but she got over it. 

I never realized how great a nail trim was for cats. Tootsie can't scratch or grab onto everything now because her nails aren't sharp! I probably could've saved my computer chairs (the only things the cats scratch) if I had their claws trimmed sooner!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Adorable! She looks so pretty! Love her tail. I give Cabbit a lion cut for the summer too. He is a Manx so no tail on him. It is amazing how much smaller they look without all their fur. I really like how soft and velvety they feel after his cut. Plus no fur tangles!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

M&E,

Wow, what a difference in Tootie's look! I bet she looks great in whatever "cut" she gets, though, lol.  She has amazing colors but wow the amount of fur and the length is pretty dramatic by looking at her head and tail!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh tootsie looks tiny without all the fur. Due to the heat and humidity this cut is very populate here for the Summer and all the cats who have it seem to be so much happier for good reason. Plus their fur seems to grow back softer too


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Oh MY gawd, she is SO CUTE! She's like my Jasper ... tiny under all of that fluff!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I. LOVE. THIS!

She's so tiny under all that fuzz it makes her head look huge. She's ADORABLE!

Makes you wonder if for the first few days she thought it was REALLY drafty in the house.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh My! That fluffy face.. that tail! Look at the fur boots! She is adorable. It is funny how little cat yo find under all that fur.

Like Mow I wondered about the draft. then imagined her using that tail as a blanket.


----------



## AndyLucy (Mar 27, 2015)

HOW CUTE!!! She is beautiful!!! I agree, nail trims are the best! If I go a week without trimming my cats nails, my arms look like they went through a blender.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Don't know why but I am uncomfortable with clipping cats. Lovely cat, though.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Pedicures! Every other weekend all 3 boys get a pedicure. Sooner if I notice they are starting to leave scratches on me through regular behavior (stepping on me, playing with my fingers, etc.).

It's always SO nice not to get those nails caught in everything!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She has a hideously oversized head now. Just horrible.

You shouldn't have to look at that cat every day.

Send her to me!!!!!!!!!! :grin:


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Jetlaya67 said:


> Adorable! She looks so pretty! Love her tail. I give Cabbit a lion cut for the summer too. He is a Manx so no tail on him. It is amazing how much smaller they look without all their fur. I really like how soft and velvety they feel after his cut. Plus no fur tangles!


Thanks so much, Jetlaya!  Tootsie absolutely loves it - she used to almost choke on all of the fur, now she is free! She also was so shocked when we first pet her after her shave, now she can actually feel the massages and there isn't a ton of fluff in the way! haha. And yes - the fur is soo soft it's unbelievable! Plus no shedding! :mrgreen:



TabbCatt said:


> M&E,
> 
> Wow, what a difference in Tootie's look! I bet she looks great in whatever "cut" she gets, though, lol.  She has amazing colors but wow the amount of fur and the length is pretty dramatic by looking at her head and tail!


Aww, thanks so much TabbCatt!  Yes - it was so dramatic! haha and I absolutely love her coloring, her skin looks kind of like camouflage beneath it all. what's crazy is the groomer took a significant amount off her mane area, so it would've been even longer! Her head would've been even more massive... hehe 



Jenny bf said:


> Oh tootsie looks tiny without all the fur. Due to the heat and humidity this cut is very populate here for the Summer and all the cats who have it seem to be so much happier for good reason. Plus their fur seems to grow back softer too


Doesn't she? I was so shocked! Me and my boyfriend thought she was getting chubby... come to find out it was ALL fur! She is so lean and trim beneath it. It's really such a great cut - I can tell she is MUCH happier.  It was difficult for her to lick herself with all of that fur, she would practically choke on it. The groomer told me it would grow back softer, too. I'm excited for that!



TranquilityBlue said:


> Oh MY gawd, she is SO CUTE! She's like my Jasper ... tiny under all of that fluff!


Thank you, TranquilityBlue!!  It really is amazing how tiny they actually are! I love poofy kitties!



MowMow said:


> I. LOVE. THIS!
> 
> She's so tiny under all that fuzz it makes her head look huge. She's ADORABLE!
> 
> Makes you wonder if for the first few days she thought it was REALLY drafty in the house.


Thanks SO much, MowMow!  Seriously - her head looks so big, I call her my Baby Big Head now. LOL. I am really curious what she thought, all I know is she seemed super excited about it and demanded pets and walked around rubbing against everything. I'm sure everything felt so different without a layer of fluff between it! I do think she feels colder now, though - she now cuddles beneath blankets! When she had her fur she never would.



BotanyBlack said:


> Oh My! That fluffy face.. that tail! Look at the fur boots! She is adorable. It is funny how little cat yo find under all that fur.
> 
> Like Mow I wondered about the draft. then imagined her using that tail as a blanket.


LOL! Thank you, BotanyBlack!  It really is so amazing! OMG - after reading your comment I cracked up because she actually DOES use it as a blanket now! She curls up and plops it on top of her! :lol:



AndyLucy said:


> HOW CUTE!!! She is beautiful!!! I agree, nail trims are the best! If I go a week without trimming my cats nails, my arms look like they went through a blender.


Thanks SO much, AndyLucy!!  They really are! I can't BELIEVE I never had their nails trimmed before - it's incredible how dull they are now. She can hardly scratch anything... it's lovely!



Arianwen said:


> Don't know why but I am uncomfortable with clipping cats. Lovely cat, though.


Really? That's odd, since it doesn't harm the cat whatsoever. In fact, Tootsie seems SO much happier without it all. Not to mention, it was necessary because of the two bad mats she had. The groomer said her coat is just so dense that the mats can get bad quickly, so clipping can definitely be necessary. I assure you, Tootsie is very happy and no harm was done to my kitty! She strutted out of the groomers with pure confidence! lol



marie73 said:


> She has a hideously oversized head now. Just horrible.
> 
> You shouldn't have to look at that cat every day.
> 
> Send her to me!!!!!!!!!! :grin:


LOL Marie - I absolutely cracked up at your comment! You are so right... I can't stand to look at this big-headed creature anymore. She'd be much better with you!! (really though... her new nickname is "Baby Big Head", and yes... she responds to it with mews) :lol:


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Squeeeee! I I love those photos!! 
Showed them to Mr. Speechie, and he sat down for a laugh. She looks so cute!!! Loving the fancy plume of a tail next to her little skinny sleek torso! Gah!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Mandy,
The ummmm....other thing, I was reminded of...a Kitty Bobblehead!
She really does look ADORABLE! 
Sharon


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Speechie said:


> Squeeeee! I I love those photos!!
> Showed them to Mr. Speechie, and he sat down for a laugh. She looks so cute!!! Loving the fancy plume of a tail next to her little skinny sleek torso! Gah!


Hehe! Thank you soo much, Speechie! Im glad you two could have a laugh!  What's hilarious is when she uses her tail as a blanket when she sleeps on the cat tree... I lose it everytime!



10cats2dogs said:


> Mandy,
> The ummmm....other thing, I was reminded of...a Kitty Bobblehead!
> She really does look ADORABLE!
> Sharon


LOL Sharon - she soo does look like a bobblehead! Absolutely hilarious!!! :lol: Tootsie says thank you! 


Here's a pic of the girls on their walk yesterday. Ellie's harness was a little too big, so they didn't get to leave their stroller. This was Tootsie's first walk and she LOVED it! Now that she's shaved she fits the harness Ellie used as a kitten! :lol: 

Tootsie was a booger and wouldn't look at the camera, but you can kind of see the difference in size from her harness to her big head! LOL


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG so cute!! I would have never thought to give a kitty a haircut either, but I've never had longhaired kitties. She's probably so much happier now. 

LOL, bobblehead kitty is what I was thinking too. Your groomer did a great job shaping the fur around her head, and the tail is spectacular. It's really amazing how tiny she is!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

_Really? That's odd, since it doesn't harm the cat whatsoever. In fact, Tootsie seems SO much happier without it all. Not to mention, it was necessary because of the two bad mats she had. The groomer said her coat is just so dense that the mats can get bad quickly, so clipping can definitely be necessary. I assure you, Tootsie is very happy and no harm was done to my kitty! She strutted out of the groomers with pure confidence! lol_

It's my peculiarity - I don't even feel comfortable with poodle trims on dogs. I honestly don't know why and it seems obvious that your kitty is happy with the end result. I'll just throw up my hands and confess it is irrational but I can't help it. Tootsie is adorable with or without fur!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Mandy and Ellie said:


> What's hilarious is when she uses her tail as a blanket when she sleeps on the cat tree... I lose it everytime!



LOL that sort of what I pictured. Her tail looks Floofy enough to cover that tiny torso. Need to see a pic of that!


----------

